

The moon is surrounded by a permanent dust cloud - t3f
http://www.space.com/29691-moon-dust-cloud-mystery-comets.html

======
t3f
There is a journal article [0] (paywalled for me) too.

[0]
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v522/n7556/full/nature1...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v522/n7556/full/nature14479.html)

